# Delay with Tourist visa 600 for family



## VNP (Apr 22, 2020)

Hello,

My sister, nephew, (both Indians) and brother (Indian citizen in Netherlands) have applied for tourist visa 600 under the tourist stream whereas my mother (Indian) has applied under family sponsored stream in early March. My sister‘s visa was granted in 2 days but the other family members are still awaiting their visas.

They all plan to visit Australia mid April.

My question is - would submitting an additional letter signed by all members help or hamper the processing time?

The letter simply states that they intend to attend a family gathering starting mid-April.

I am aware of the global processing times.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VNP said:


> Hello,
> 
> My sister, nephew, (both Indians) and brother (Indian citizen in Netherlands) have applied for tourist visa 600 under the tourist stream whereas my mother (Indian) has applied under family sponsored stream in early March. My sister‘s visa was granted in 2 days but the other family members are still awaiting their visas.
> 
> ...


No harm in trying
Just give the details of the family gathering and how you are looking forward to it after 2 years of Covid 
Maybe they will expedite 
You anyways have nothing to lose
Cheers


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in the same boat as well, I have applied for my mother, sister, and niece (11 yrs). My mother got her visa after medical in 30 days and my sister got it in 4 days but my niece whose application is grouped with my sister didn't get the approval yet. I have uploaded a letter stating that my sister and mother got it but still no update from the past 30 days. When I applied the wait time for 50% of applications was 30 days now it is 40 days since this week


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> I am in the same boat as well, I have applied for my mother, sister, and niece (11 yrs). My mother got her visa after medical in 30 days and my sister got it in 4 days but my niece whose application is grouped with my sister didn't get the approval yet. I have uploaded a letter stating that my sister and mother got it but still no update from the past 30 days. When I applied the wait time for 50% of applications was 30 days now it is 40 days since this week


For some reason children's SC600 visa always gets held up even if they are travelling with their parents. I guess some procedural issue around kids that goes for additional scrutiny / approval.


----------



## VNP (Apr 22, 2020)

NB said:


> No harm in trying
> Just give the details of the family gathering and how you are looking forward to it after 2 years of Covid
> Maybe they will expedite
> You anyways have nothing to lose
> Cheers


Thank you NB. I was hoping you would reply and you did. We are now proceeding to submit the letter. Cheers!


----------



## VNP (Apr 22, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> For some reason children's SC600 visa always gets held up even if they are travelling with their parents. I guess some procedural issue around kids that goes for additional scrutiny / approval.


Interesting observation. Thanks for sharing.

@dbimmigrant84 - Good luck. Post here if they get the grant.


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

Finally got the grant for my niece today. It took 26 days for the grant.


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Applied Family sponsor 600 for my parents.

Here is the timeline:

Applied on 25th February
Medicals on 17th March 
Status: Waiting

Please share your timeline.

Thank You.


----------



## VNP (Apr 22, 2020)

Still awaiting the 3 visas for my family members. Status for all their applications shows as “Received”. Trust no further action is required from the applicants after submitting an additional letter?


----------



## raj87 (Jun 3, 2016)

VNP said:


> Interesting observation. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> @dbimmigrant84 - Good luck. Post here if they get the grant.


Visitor visa 600 - 
The same delay is happening to my nephew and my wife's nephew visa application. Sister/brother in law, parents, and in-laws' visas is coming within 7-8 working days time.
I think the delay is only for minors. Hopefully, we will get it sooner. 🤞


----------



## raj87 (Jun 3, 2016)

nsaini23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Applied Family sponsor 600 for my parents.
> 
> ...


@nsaini23 Did you got your parent's visa yet ?


----------



## VNP (Apr 22, 2020)

Update:
Mom’s visa came through on 18-Apr.
Brother in law applied two weeks ago and got the approval today.

Awaiting brother’s and nephew’s visas now.


----------



## rama.6999 (9 mo ago)

VNP said:


> Update:
> Mom’s visa came through on 18-Apr.
> Brother in law applied two weeks ago and got the approval today.
> 
> Awaiting brother’s and nephew’s visas now.


Hi @VNP , for your Mom, did you apply for 1 year visa with medicals ? or was it a 3 months visa ?

I have applied visa subclass 600(Family sponsored) for my in-laws, dates are as follows:

Applied on 23-Feb-2022
Medicals results uploaded on 21-Mar-2022
Visa application status shows as "Received"


----------



## VNP (Apr 22, 2020)

rama.6999 said:


> Hi @VNP , for your Mom, did you apply for 1 year visa with medicals ? or was it a 3 months visa ?
> 
> I have applied visa subclass 600(Family sponsored) for my in-laws, dates are as follows:
> 
> ...


My Mom applied for 6 month family sponsored visa with medicals. She applied early March with medicals done on 14-Mar. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## raj87 (Jun 3, 2016)

raj87 said:


> @nsaini23 Did you got your parent's visa yet ?


Hi @nsaini23
Yes, I got it within 7-8 days. The delay is only for minors; still waiting - applied for two kids, one on 9th and other on 16th April,2022


----------



## drohand1988 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Me and my wife are both PR (190) holders. I applied for my daughter’s (aged - 7 months) Visitor Visa Family Stream (600) on 15th Feb 2022. The status on ImmiAccount is still ‘Received’ after more than 3 months. She was born outside Australia and is currently in India with my wife.

While checking with DHA they have not been able to provide the reasons of delay when the current processing times for 90% of applications is 50 days. Any suggestions on what could be done to expedite / follow-up the outcome. 

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## raj87 (Jun 3, 2016)

Just an update
Both minors were granted. The Approx timing is below. Hope this helps to get an idea of minors' visitor visa timeline.
Visa type - Visitor Visa (600) - Tourist Stream
Applied - 09 Apr 2022, 16 Apr 2022
Grant - 25 May 2022, 30 May 2022
Duration - 3 years
Length of stay - 3 months


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

I have vigilantly been checking visa processing times daily, and up until yesterday sponsored family stream visitor visa stated 90% of applications were processed within 50 days, since last night this is now showing as 5 months however the date that the page has been updated hasn't changed! is anyone else seeing this??


----------



## Adi12 (8 mo ago)

Hi,
I applied for my brother travelling without his family for family sponsor tourist visa. It’s been over 70 days.GBP is showing 90% for 50 days.
Any recommendations to expedite the process?


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

Adi12 said:


> Hi,
> I applied for my brother travelling without his family for family sponsor tourist visa. It’s been over 70 days.GBP is showing 90% for 50 days.
> Any recommendations to expedite the process?


I am the same, applied for my partner to come through an agent, has been 58 business days, 80something days in total. No news yet


----------



## raj87 (Jun 3, 2016)

Adi12 said:


> Hi,
> I applied for my brother travelling without his family for family sponsor tourist visa. It’s been over 70 days.GBP is showing 90% for 50 days.
> Any recommendations to expedite the process?


I had applied for my sister, visitor visa 600 under Tourist Stream got it in 7-8 days. I think tourist stream is faster.


----------



## Adi12 (8 mo ago)

i applied it myself online thinking it’ll be quicker . Any recommendations on what one can do to expedite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Adi12 said:


> i applied it myself online thinking it’ll be quicker . Any recommendations on what one can do to expedite?


You can do nothing but wait
Cheers


----------



## Aneechan (7 mo ago)

VNP said:


> Hello,
> 
> My sister, nephew, (both Indians) and brother (Indian citizen in Netherlands) have applied for tourist visa 600 under the tourist stream whereas my mother (Indian) has applied under family sponsored stream in early March. My sister‘s visa was granted in 2 days but the other family members are still awaiting their visas.
> 
> ...





VNP said:


> Update:
> Mom’s visa came through on 18-Apr.
> Brother in law applied two weeks ago and got the approval today.
> 
> Awaiting brother’s and nephew’s visas now.


Hi..
Did you recive your Nephews grant? I have been applied for my niece and nephew on 29thApril along with my sister visa which got approved in 5days. Still status is received already it is 44days and GBP says 90% will be processed in 37days. Do we need to contact high commission. Will it helps in expedite?


----------



## Aneechan (7 mo ago)

Hi.. I have been applied for my niece and nephew on 29thApril along with my sister visa which got approved in 5days. Still status is received already it is 44days and GBP says 90% will be processed in 37days. Do we need to contact high commission. Will it helps in expedite?


----------



## Aneechan (7 mo ago)

VNP said:


> Hello,
> 
> My sister, nephew, (both Indians) and brother (Indian citizen in Netherlands) have applied for tourist visa 600 under the tourist stream whereas my mother (Indian) has applied under family sponsored stream in early March. My sister‘s visa was granted in 2 days but the other family members are still awaiting their visas.
> 
> ...





raj87 said:


> Just an update
> Both minors were granted. The Approx timing is below. Hope this helps to get an idea of minors' visitor visa timeline.
> Visa type - Visitor Visa (600) - Tourist Stream
> Applied - 09 Apr 2022, 16 Apr 2022
> ...


Hi..did you submit any letter ? I have submitted on Apr29th for my niece and nephew. Status is received.Do you think submitting a letter could help?


----------



## rp.aditi (7 mo ago)

Same story for me, applied for my sister's visitor/tourist visa on 14th April. It is in received status since then. No movement. We already missed ourpropsoed travel dates and now do not know when to plan. She was to accompany my daughter who already has a visa so, i could meet her. Now, we all jsut wait  The 13 XX XX number too cannot provide any updates, it is just very difficult to plan aything with no directions.

AR


----------

